# [SOLVED] hotplug loves me, coldplug hates me

## batistuta

I'm having trouble cold plugging my LevelOne bluetooth USB stick. Basically, if the computer is running and I plug it in, it is detected, the bluetooth module loads, I can access my cell phone, and I am happy.

But if the device is already plugged in when I boot, the device doesn't work

Plugging it out and back in doesn't do the trick. I have to take it out, reboot, and after rebooting plug it back in  :Confused: 

I have coldplug running in my default run level (not boot level). Could this be an issue? What is better? Gentoo installation guide says default level. Bluetooth guide says boot level...

this is the output from my dmesg when it fails

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hub 5-0:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled
> 
> hub 5-0:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled
> ...

 

I have also tried adding the bluetooth module directly to the kernel2.6 file (where modules are listed manually), but same problem.

Any ideas? I don't feel like pluging the stick out every time I reboot and back in after rebooting... drives me nuts!   :Evil or Very Mad: Last edited by batistuta on Wed Nov 30, 2005 7:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## augury

bios will sometimes base what level of support it gives legacy/nonlegacy uhci/ehci usb based on what is plugged in at the time.  check this as it says port 1 disabled.

----------

## Sadako

Rather than rebooting, simply remove the device, run (as root) "/etc/init.d/hotplug restart", and plug the device back in.

If that doesn't work, try "/etc/init.d/hotplug stop && udevstart && /etc/init.d/hotplug restart".

About the main problem, I had a similar issue with a usb mouse before, I eventually stopped using coldplug and just added the relevant modules I needed to "/etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6", and it worked like a charm.

So if you don't actually need coldplug for anything else, you could give that a try too.

----------

## batistuta

Thankx for the replies. I will your suggestions as soon as I get home.

In the meantime, some more questions   :Laughing: 

Regarding the BIOS setting:

- I am actually pluggin the USB stick on a USB hub that is included in my monitor. Does this make a difference when it comes to the BIOS? In other words, does the BIOS only care about the hub, and the hub takes care of who is plugged in there, or does the BIOS still handle everything? (sorry about my ignorance on the matter)

- coldplug vs. /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6

I've tried in vain adding bluetooth to the kernel-2.6, but I still had coldplug running. Are these two redundant? In other words, if I have all stuff in the kernel-2.6 then I don't need coldplug and viceversa, or are there situations when I could need both?

what is not running here? Is it the recognition of the USB device, or the loading of the bluetooth module itself? Does one trigger the other one? If the problem is the USB itself, then moving the module to the kernel-2.6 and getting rid of coldplug shouldn't make a difference... Or am I wrong?

----------

## batistuta

augurym, you were right  :Very Happy: 

I had the "USB legacy support" disabled in the BIOS. After enabling that, now it works right away!!

Thanks a lot, I can use my bluetooth now   :Cool: 

----------

